# NVIDIA GeForce 6150 Or AMD 690G



## ruturaj3 (May 17, 2007)

I have decided to buy an AMD based mobo.
I am confused between 
NVIDIA GeForce 6150 + nForce 430 and AMD 690G +  ATI Radeon X1250 SB600.

Can any one tell me which is best for gaming.
Which is best mobo.

ASUS M2NPV-VM has NVIDIA GeForce 6150.

MSI K9AGM2 FIH has ATI Radeon X1250.


----------



## Kniwor (May 17, 2007)

dude the X1250 is superior, get it.


----------



## wizrulz (May 17, 2007)

go thru this
 comparison with 6150


----------



## Kniwor (May 17, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> go thru this
> comparison with 6150



here..

*techreport.com/reviews/2007q1/amd-690g/index.x?pg=9


----------



## wizrulz (May 17, 2007)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> here..
> 
> *techreport.com/reviews/2007q1/amd-690g/index.x?pg=9



one and the same...bro


----------



## Kniwor (May 17, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> one and the same...bro



lol... I was giving your link only dude, just that it's not working from the post u made, so was correcting it.


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 17, 2007)

One more vote for 690G  
Here's Anandtech's POV on the matter : *www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=2942&p=11


----------



## wizrulz (May 17, 2007)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> lol... I was giving your link only dude, just that it's not working from the post u made, so was correcting it.



opss...thanks any ways....waise samajdar ko ishara kafi hota hian...he should had understood


----------



## ruturaj3 (May 18, 2007)

Hey guys, anybody knows about Biostar TF7050-M2.
*www.techtree.com/India/News/New_Biostar_Motherboard_in_May/551-81093-581.html

I think it will better than AMD 690G & NVIDIA 6150.

But waiting for ASUS to launch mobo with this new chipset.


----------



## dabster (May 19, 2007)

Yes, I too believe that newly launched AMD 690G based mobos surely perform better than Geforec 6150.....
But onboard graphics x1250 is not DX10 compliant as with nvidia 's graphics solution. what do you have to say about that...?


----------

